# Transfer Pump



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 30, 2012)

Would this transfer pump be alright to use for transferring wine??

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...word=transfer+pump&storeId=10051#.UBa4Cnncz91


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 30, 2012)

not sure about using the mineral oil to prime it with then use it for wine.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 30, 2012)

I personally do not like the idea of an impeller beating up my wine and then taking it all apart to santize it also. If you do make sure you use a potable water hose also.

The typical vacuum setups typically will pull the same amount of volume also - just a little less. 

How much wine are we talking about also ?


----------



## olusteebus (Jul 30, 2012)

If I were on a budget, and not over 6 gallons to pump at one time, I would use a hacked 12 volt air pump. Look around and you can find out how. 

If I were going to spend 70 or 80 bucks on a pump, I would definitely spend the extra money and get an allinonevacuumpump.

If I were doing 50 to 100 gallons at one time, I don't know what I would do.


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Jul 30, 2012)

You should be looking for a diaphragm pump because it is gentle on the wine. The next choice is a rubber impeller pump. If you are looking for a great diaphragm pump that will last for years and is gentle on the wine buy one of these. http://morewinepro.com/view_product/17305/100515/Self-Priming_Diaphragm_Pump


Vacuum Pumping is great but you cannot use that type of pumping in all situations for example filling a tank. 
Malvina


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks Malvina - that is more what I was looking for.

I am going to be transferring 55 gallons..


----------



## BobF (Jul 30, 2012)

This might be cheaper:


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 30, 2012)

BobF said:


> This might be cheaper:
> 
> View attachment 5055



Does the 5 second rule apply to this as well


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 30, 2012)

I agree with the pump from Morewine. I think it'll be fairly fast and like said above you can't vacuum pump into a SS tank.


----------



## pizz65 (Jul 30, 2012)

Could you use that pump to filter also?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 30, 2012)

This Shurflo pump work very well ! - I have 1 that I use for sulfiting all my bottles and it comes in a 12 volts as well.


----------



## garymc (Jul 30, 2012)

I use a 2"Pacer pump with a 5.5 HP Briggs & Stratton engine. 150 gallons per minute. You can also fill your pool. Oops, I thought I was in the grape growing forum.


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Jul 30, 2012)

pizz65 said:


> Could you use that pump to filter also?



Yes you can push wine through the filter. Some believe it is a better method to have the pump output go to the filter than the opposite. As per a Buon Vino Superjet Set up.
Malvina


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 30, 2012)

Coming from always using a vacuum pump at home I hook up the pump at work when I first started there to pull the wine through the filter. I was quickly corrected to always have it push.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 31, 2012)

Any details on why it is better to push wine through a filter vs. pulling?


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 31, 2012)

So if your pushing that means your pressurizing the wine to make it flow through the filter system?

You got's some esplaining to do here!



Runningwolf said:


> Coming from always using a vacuum pump at home I hook up the pump at work when I first started there to pull the wine through the filter. I was quickly corrected to always have it push.


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Jul 31, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Any details on why it is better to push wine through a filter vs. pulling?


Yes the reason given when drawing through the filter the wine reaches the filter and at that point there is a pressure difference that creates cavitation. That cavitation has the effect of lowering the boiling point of the liquid on a molecular basis not a good idea to do that to wine. When pushing there is a pressure build up but the wine does not experience the cavitation. Now we know that we effectively use vacuum in an Enolmatic System without issue and that is the same as drawing wine through the filter. I personally think this issue comes more into play with large volume and surface area filtration. However all filter systems that use a pump are designed to push the wine not draw it. 
Malvina


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 31, 2012)

So is vacuum racking ok to do on the wine? 

Is this issue only related to filtration?


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes you can use either a vacuum pump or a diaphragm pump to rack. In some cases it may be advantageous to use the vacuum pump if you are racking into a sealed container like a carboy. 
Malvina


----------

